# mime-attachment.jpeg



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

I received a bunch of these attachments from a friend,but I do not know how to open them. Anyone know ??


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

happ ymac said:


> I received a bunch of these attachments from a friend,but I do not know how to open them. Anyone know ??


They should be standard .jpg images, so Preview should open them when double-clicked.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

titans88 said:


> They should be standard .jpg images, so Preview should open them when double-clicked.


When I try to open them with Preview I get a error message


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

happ ymac said:


> I received a bunch of these attachments from a friend,but I do not know how to open them. Anyone know ??


Your friend is probably on AOL. They are stupid.
(AOL, not your friend.)

Stuffit Expander (free) will know what to do with the attachments.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Your friend is probably on AOL. They are stupid.
> (AOL, not your friend.)
> 
> Stuffit Expander (free) will know what to do with the attachments.


No, tried that as well,nothing I try will open them


----------

